# Georgia-beaut. Golden ret. X very urgent-b6



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anything new about this handsome guy?


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

OH my gosh - is he adopted yet?? :crossfing Tuesday is the 20th! Yikes! :uhoh:


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i just fell in love with him. i emailed our local golden retriever rescue about him, hope they can help, Denise


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed Adopt a Golden Atlanta and GR Rescue of Atlanta.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> B-6
> 
> http://www.shelterrescue.org/id1.html
> 
> ...


 
i have fallen in love with him, , cant be euthanized.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Ladies*

Thanks for emlg. for him.

Daddy'sgirl:

If you can adopt him or perhaps foster him for your rescue please contact Coweta by phone and email
before he's put to sleep!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Has anyone*

HAS ANYONE HEARD BACK FROM ANY OF THE RESCUES FOR THIS BOY?

I heard they are euth'g on Wed., Jan. 21st!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I haven't heard anything, but then, I almost never get a response from any rescue I e-mail.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Emailed Atlanta pet rescue. I hope he will be saved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atlanta Dog Squad*

I just emld. Atlanta Dog Squad.
Praying he can be saved!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

emailed
Angel Dog Rescue


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, Kathi!!!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

just emailed save a pet inc. didnt hear back from our local GR rescue.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I haven't heard back from anyone. This is his last day and it makes me sad.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I know its a long shot but I emailed dirks. They seem to do such amazing things for dog I thought I'd try. I wish every dog had a Hoosier happy ending.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

On their webpage, he is no longer listed as extremely urgent, so maybe they know rescue is being worked on for this fella.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That would be the greatest news if a rescue was able to pull him!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Some mixes and full blooded Goldens in KY*

Yeah that would be great


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

He is marked urgent again!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I just saw that, so that probably means that after today, he will be extremely urgent for either friday or monday.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is now posted as their pet of the week; so maybe that will help get him out of there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Geez*

Geez:

I can't believe this beautiful boy hasn't been rescued.

Daddy's Girl: What did the rescue you emld. say.

Does anyone know which of the GA Golden Ret. Rescues are closest to him?


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Email Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue in South Carolina... their website is www.lcgrr.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Low Country*

I just emld. Low Country Golden Ret. Rescue about this sweetheart!!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

According to their website, this big fella has been adopted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*

So Happy! Thanks for the good news!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is the best thing ever. I've been avoiding grf because of him. It was breaking my heart that I was unable to help him.


----------

